# Does anyone here want a Mexican Cichlid?



## tonitot (1 May 2013)

My bosses parents moved away a few weeks ago and couldnt take their fish with them so gave them to my boss. One of the fish is a Mexican Cichlid who since being with us has eaten 4 danios, a siamese fighting fish and has been beating up all the others. After some research we have discovered that the tank hes in is far too small for him so he needs to be rehomed. Any ideas on where to ask or would anyone on here want him?


----------



## JenJ (1 May 2013)

Try posting on tropical fish forums 

http://www.fishforums.net/


----------



## s4sugar (1 May 2013)

Do you know which species this is? 
I could take some Mexican species but no longer have the size tank some would need. I have space in a 400 litre.


----------



## catxx (1 May 2013)

Try the Practical Fishkeeping forums. You will need to work out what species it is though, have you got a picky? I'll give it a shot if you want.


----------



## tonitot (1 May 2013)

Thanks guys. Here's a picture of him, I have no idea what species he is!


----------



## JenJ (1 May 2013)

What a beauty!

Did you post on TFF? If not and if you want, I can post on there for you, but can you PM me as much info as possible eg how old you think it is, how big is it now, and whereabouts it would need to be collected from?


----------



## catxx (1 May 2013)

Looks to me to be a Paraneetroplus fenestratus, see identical fish here:
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=35857


----------



## tonitot (1 May 2013)

He is a gorgeous fish, just not a very nice one! If you could post for me then that would be great  will PM you.


----------



## catxx (1 May 2013)

OR a Paraneetroplus hartwegi:
http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.php?ID=26786


----------



## s4sugar (1 May 2013)

She is a nice baby/half grown girl but totally unsuited to a community tank with small fish. (Small fish = snacks)

Someone into cichlids should snatch her up or look if you have a specialist shop locally. I live near Wharf Aquatics & they often take in rehomes of this nature.


----------



## tonitot (1 May 2013)

catxx said:



			OR a Paraneetroplus hartwegi:
http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.php?ID=26786

Click to expand...

I think he looks more like that one than the first one but they all look very much the same to me


----------



## tonitot (3 May 2013)

Only just seen your comment s4sugar, how do you know shes a girl? Just interested


----------



## s4sugar (3 May 2013)

tonitot said:



			Only just seen your comment s4sugar, how do you know shes a girl? Just interested 

Click to expand...

Shape & finnage.


----------



## tonitot (3 May 2013)

Just to let you know shes just gone off to her new home  boss found someone


----------



## misterjinglejay (10 May 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2013/may/10/london-zoo-appeal-tropical-fish

Is this helpful?


----------

